# Dish Tailgater and VIP 211k



## ultimofootball

I'm getting ready for some serious football and tailgating and I just got my Tailgater and 211k receiver. Receiver has been activated and when I hook up Tailgater I am missing some channels. I am also not sure Tailgater found more than the 110W satellite. I have it pointing south and looks to be unobstructed. Any hints or suggestions? I did unplug recover and do this 3 times also. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Network

You can try a new coaxial cable. Make sure the handle is facing North as well. Be sure you are not using any wall plates or anything and the TG has a straight coax cable and rescan.


----------



## ultimofootball

I guess I'm confused as to why it has seemed to find the satellite and only some channels are missing but most are there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Network

You are correct, it should see 110/119/129. In the very NE part of the country 129 is hard to get, but not 119. There could be a couple issues like line of sight.


----------



## P Smith

[email protected] Network said:


> You are correct, it should see 110/119/129. * In the very NE part of the country *129 is hard to get, but not 119. There could be a couple issues like line of sight.


Isn't he locating in AL ?


----------



## ultimofootball

Yes. Alabama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh

ultimofootball said:
 

> I guess I'm confused as to why it has seemed to find the satellite and only some channels are missing but most are there.


This is probably why Matt is all over insuring that your Tailgater is getting enough power to accurately position (and reposition) the dish.

If the power is falling after initial setup, the dish may not be able to execute the reorientation.


----------



## ultimofootball

Decided to try something different other than Tailgater which I may sell to my friend. I got a 1000.4 Dish HD satellite dish for Easter Arc and trying to set it up at campsite on temporary pole. I am locked on pretty good (I think) to the 61.5 W satellite (strength of 65), but it is not receiving the 72 or 77 satellite. I am using the same 211k receiver from home as I talked about above. One thing I noticed in the Point Dish part of the System Setup is I can choose Dish 300, Dish 500, and there is one other choice I don't remember. Also, I enter my zip code, then I need to choose which Dish I am using (should 1000.4 be listed?), then Transponder (once again, do I choose this?), and then Satellite, which I think will be 61.5, 72, and 77 for Easter Arc 1000.4 dish. Also, I used the Skew, Elevation, and Azimuth found in the back of the Dish 1000.4 book, which is 70, 48, and 156 respectively. I am getting channels, but I have not checked all of them, but shouldn't I be worried about not getting locked on one of the other 2 satellites? (Would have been easier if I could have gotten the Tailgater to work properly, but this setup is going to be fine too once fine tuned.)


----------



## ultimofootball

I meant to ask one more thing - I have HD at home, and this 211k is a new purchase for me off of ebay, and I just got it added to my account this past week. I noticed that I am not getting as many HD channels as I do with my receivers at home - do I need to let it download all programming at my house (which I haven't done - I took it straight to campsite), of is the lack of HD on Dish's end, or does that have to do with only 61.5W satellite being locked?


----------



## ultimofootball

Ok. I think I may have figured it out. Showing how novice I am. I am only running one coax from port 1 of LNB which I think I have learned is the 61.6. Looks like I need to connect port 2 and port 3 and get a dpp44 switch if I want to do it right, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBA

Your 1000.4 has a switch built in you only need one cable to a 211.


----------



## James Long

The 1000.4 has a DP switch built in, so you should not need another switch.

You also should not need to select anything special in the dish pointing menu ... selecting SuperDish or whatever other selections you have just makes the receiver look for switches and satellites you do not receive. Leave the special dishes unchecked.

The selection of 300 or 500 are only for pointing based on the zip code provided. It does not matter what you select there as long as your dish is aimed correctly. The 1000 has its own azimuths, elevation and skew which need to be looked up in the manual - not on the receiver.

If you have 61.5 do a checkswitch ... the checkswitch should identify your switch as a 1000.4 (1K.4) and show 61.5 on port 3. If 61.5 is showing up on another port your dish is not aimed correctly (you are getting 61.5 on the wrong head). You will need to turn your dish slightly and re-aim.


----------



## P Smith

ultimofootball said:


> Ok. I think I may have figured it out. Showing how novice I am. I am only running one coax from port 1 of LNB which I think I have learned is the 61.6. Looks like I need to connect port 2 and port 3 and get a dpp44 switch if I want to do it right, correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you don't need a switch, the LNBF has the switch inside
just take your time and learn how to setup multi-feed LNBF
get Satellite AR app for your smartphone/tablet
get direction and angles from www.dishpointer.com


----------



## ultimofootball

Thanks for the info on the internal switch. And I think that the 61.5W satellite may be showing up on Port 1. So I will check that again in the morning. But I do seem to be getting all channels, just not in HD. Still wondering if that's because I only activated the receiver over the phone and didn't hook it up at my house before leaving for camp, or if it is because I am missing two satellites.


----------



## James Long

There are a lot of SD channels on 61.5 ... and a few of the HD channels. You need 61.5 and 72.7 to get all the channels.


----------



## ultimofootball

Thanks. Good info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimofootball

Looks like 61.5 may be on port 1. On the Diagnostic screen it is listed under #1. Is that what it means? If so what exactly does that mean? And what do I need to do? Thanks again for all of the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith

means your dish aimed to the sat by wrong LNBF; you'll need turn the dish 11 degree to right


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> The 1000 has its own azimuths, elevation and skew which need to be looked up in the manual - not on the receiver.


Better yet, visit dishpointer.com and select Dish 1000.4 from the Multi-LNB setups.

Aiming isn't rocket science but it must be treated very precisely.


----------



## P Smith

isn't post#13 missed by TS ?  and he need to be pointed to the site again and again ?


----------

